# Simon ITD



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Simon has earned his Intermediate Trick Dog title from Do More With Your Dog. We started it back when he was only 4 months old, but it got shoved to the back burner. We did the last of the tricks needed this past week. 






We are working on another trick title, another parkour title, and I'm hoping to get a few more things done before summer sets in and it's too gosh darned hot to do anything.


----------



## storyist (Sep 19, 2019)

Congratulations! You're really on the ball. I don't expect to do anything competitive with Gibbs until he's at least 2. I never got going with my Rottie girls until 3, but they came with an obligation to have them shown in conformation, and I have a $$$ limit.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

storyist said:


> Congratulations! You're really on the ball. I don't expect to do anything competitive with Gibbs until he's at least 2. I never got going with my Rottie girls until 3, but they came with an obligation to have them shown in conformation, and I have a $$$ limit.


The fun part about stuff like this is that you can decide on a random Monday to record and submit a bunch of videos, and voila, a new title. I don't know when, or even if, we will ever do anything more "serious" than tricks. He's still super spooky and reactive, and real life has gotten in the way of dog life, so we haven't been doing a whole lot of training the past few months.


----------



## storyist (Sep 19, 2019)

LeoRose said:


> He's still super spooky and reactive, and real life has gotten in the way of dog life, so we haven't been doing a whole lot of training the past few months.


Oh, that's too bad. Gibbs was a lot softer than I'm used to or consider ideal and very noise sensitive. He's a lot better now than he was, still softer than ideal for a loud, impatient old broad like me, but we're managing. The difference in his behavior at a recent FastCat we went to and one some months ago was marked. Not that he's doing FC, I went to watch friends' dogs and took him.

I'm afraid I'm just not a trick person. We actually flunked that part of puppy kindergarten because I did them half-heartedly in class and never practiced them at home.


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Congrats!

I'm glad you post these, because I wouldn't even know that options like this existed for things to do with your dog!


----------

